# My new Moots.



## chiup01 (Jun 14, 2006)

After my Cervelo R2.5 got damaged during shipping, I decided to get a new bike. I tried many bikes from Cervelo, BMC, Orbea, Kestrel, etc, but just couldn't find any thing I liked as much as I did the R2.5. Since I've always thought about getting titanium, I decided to give the Moots at the shop a try. I just loved the way it felt on the road. I'm not sure if it's the material or the frame geometry or what else, but it just felt right. Anyway, I ordered one right then and there. Now, six weeks later, it was delivered and assembled. I have to say I am very happy with it. That plus the fact I added a pair of Rolf Prima Elan Aero's just made the bike dance like never before. 

Took the bike to the Rosarito/Ensenada Bike Ride in Mexico this weekend, and that 2 mile climb just passed without much sweat and at a faster pace than I would probably have normally done. I love this bike.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Nicely done. Welcome to the club.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi,
Enjoy your Moots, we love ours. You will have many, many happy rides with this beauty.
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Nice! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Looks great*

The Moots post just adds a touch of class. Hmmm, I may order one.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Very nice! 

Where is your Moots stem?

Cheers!


----------



## chiup01 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I'm a very happy owner. In fact, I just heard that they're recalling the Cervelo R2.5 frame that I replaced with the Moots and will ship me a new R3 frame as part of the recall. It's actually more expensive than the Moots frame but I'm going to end up selling the R3. They're not going to pry the Moots out of my hands.

As for the Moots stem, that's one of the few upgrades I will be planning for next, but there's no way I want to spend over $300 for a stem, so I'm waiting for one to come up on eBay. Should have bought the one I saw three weeks ago...


----------



## chiup01 (Jun 14, 2006)

BTW, I really liked the look of the Moots seatpost, but I was going to use the CF post off the Cervelo until I realized it was the wrong size. The dealer gave me a good deal on it so I took it. So now I have to get a stem to really complete the look of the bike. Sigh...

Oh yeah, and those are Shimano DA's running on the bike. I know so many of you like the Campy stuff, but I just can't get used to those shifters. End of the day I still like the DA.


----------

